# Need help identifying this roof type- Please Help!



## smills232 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm in a desperate need for help regarding a water leak in my parent's home. The house was built in the 1940's with an extension built on in the 60's. The original structure's shingle roof is holding up fine, but the extension's metal roof is causing a major problem. It's like a tin roof, but instead of "wavy" tin, there are several flat sheets of metal with a small ridge between each piece that appears to weld each piece together. I've attached pictures to better explain. Though there are no visible holes in the metal, a significant amount of water is coming through what I'm assuming are microscopic holes in the rusted areas. I've tried tar but no luck. Please someone help. Thanks


----------



## GcontractorTX (Jul 29, 2014)

That is kind of rough looking. My best advise is to first be sure it is the metal roof leaking. It looks like you could have water getting in through the transition from shingle to metal. If it is definitely the metal your best course of action would be to sand all the rust, pressure wash the metal and scrape off all the tar you applied. Go to a supply house and get a bucket of elastomeric coating. Don't get the cheap stuff from Lowe's or Depot. Get a good brand like Lucas tropical or Gaf. Follow the instructions carefully and roll it on. It's not hard but all the real tedious work is in prepping the surface. Elastomerics wont stick to rust so sand it down. If you find small holes use the mesh roll fabric to cover the holes. If you have a large hole screw a thin sheet of metal over it, then cover the outside of the sheet and screws with mesh. Put a couple of thick layers of elastomeric on it with a roller. That's the best advise I've got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WareCE (Aug 15, 2012)

It's called a "Standing Seam" roof and needs to have at least a 1/12 pitch to shed water. It looks too flat to me, and the shingle to metal transition is often a trouble spot.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Is it steel?


----------

